# Are admitting diagnosis and principal diagnosis sometimes the same?



## Bernadette10 (May 22, 2014)

Example: screening mammogram with normal findings

Would the admitting dx and principal dx both be V76.12?
Or can the chief complaint be the admitting diagnosis when there is one?


----------



## Tonyj (May 23, 2014)

Bernadette10 said:


> Example: screening mammogram with normal findings
> 
> Would the admitting dx and principal dx both be V76.12?
> Or can the chief complaint be the admitting diagnosis when there is one?



Why would you admit a pt for a screening mammo?


----------



## MarcusM (May 23, 2014)

Admitting diagnosis is the diagnosis provided by the physician at the time of admission which describes the patient's condition upon admission to the hospital. Since the Admitting Diagnosis is formulated before all tests and examinations are complete, it may be stated in the form of a problem or symptom and it may differ from any of the final diagnoses recorded in the medical record. Ex: CC is SOB, chest pain. Patient is admitted with this diagnosis. Cause of SOB & chest pain is Acute myocardial infarction which is principle diagnosis.


----------



## Bernadette10 (May 23, 2014)

I also didn't understand why there would be an admitting diagnosis for a mammogram.  This was actually a test question, but it didn't make any sense to me.


----------

